# Probleme mit Festplatte/RAM?



## zwergzwerg (9. September 2005)

Hallo!

Also ich habe da eine ganze Reihe von Problemen. Alles hat damit angefangen, dass ich  nicht mehr booten konnte, verschiedene Dateien wurden nicht gefunden usw. Ich habe gedacht, dass vielleicht der RAM defekt ist --> hab diesen mit einem Tool getestet --> RAM ausgetauscht. Danach lief es eine Zeit lang wieder, doch dann tauchten die Probleme wieder auf. Immer wieder konnte z.B.: die Datei Windows/System32/Config/System oder ähnliches nicht gefunden werden. Ich hab dann meine Festplatte getestet --> das Programm hat einen Fehler gefunden --> Festplatte eingeschickt und ersetzt bekommen. So jetzt hab ich also ne neue Festplatte und nen neuen RAM drinnen. Habe wiedermal WinXP installiert und nachdem die neue Festplatte jetzt 4 Tage drinnen ist, konnte wiedermal die Datei Windows/System32/Config/System nicht gefunden werden. 

Was noch auffällig ist, dass der PC beim Starten ab und zu beim Vorgang "Scan Devices" einige Minuten braucht, und danach sagt, dass das Gerät fehlerhaft oder so ist. Wenn ich dann aber neustarte, funktioniert es die nächsten 5-10x wieder fehlerfrei. 

Woran kann es liegen, dass ich ständig Probleme beim Booten habe? 
Hört sich das ganze nach irgendeinem typischen Hardewaredefekt an? 
Will nämlich nicht schon wieder irgendein Teil austauschen/neu kaufen, nur weil es das sein KÖNNTE. 
Ist es vielleicht der Prozessor oder das Motherboard? Immerhin hab ich ja Festplatte und RAM getauscht und es funktioniert noch immer nicht so wie es soll.

Weiß irgendjemand vielleicht was zu tun ist?

Danke jetzt schonmal!

Lg


----------



## jaquline (13. September 2005)

hi!

wenn du du glück hast, musst du gar kein geld ausgeben, ich hatte sowas in der
Art auch schon mal. Am besten du machst deinen PC mal auf, nimmst einen 
Staubsauger und gehst damit mal durch alle ecken. Außerdem kannst du mal jeden Stecker abmachen, pusten und wieder dran stecken. Auf deutsch, alle Kontakte überpüfen.
Wenn das auch nich helfen sollte, kannst du ja mal ins Bios gehen (dahin kommst du,
wenn du gleich am anfang beim starten Entf oder F2 oder Leertaste drückst).
Im Bios kannst du ja mal schaun, ob eventuell deine Festplatte (HDD) auf SCSI steht anstatt
auf IDE. dann bitte umstellen.  Wenn du SCSI festplatten anstatt IDE haben solltest,
dann das ganze natürlich umgedreht.

Falls das auch nicht hilft: bitte mal die Batterie vom Bios fuer 2 min rausnehmen und
wieder reinstecken, somit hast du das BIOS zurückgesetzt.

Falls das immer noch nicht geholfen haben sollte, gehe ich davon aus das dein Mainboard
einen Weg hat.

Und deine Theorie das die CPU im Ar*** is, is definitiv falsch ^^ hab noch nie gesehen
das eine CPU für fehlerhaft bootvorgänge verantwortlich is. ^^



Mfg Jaquline,  meld dich !!


----------



## monger (14. September 2005)

Das mit dem Staubsaugen ist eine sehr gute Idee.
  Noch etwas: Stell mal dein BIOS auf "Default Settings" und mach ein Bios Update.
  Und das mit der CPU und dem Bootvorgang hatte ich auch schonmal bei einem Freund.
  Das kann passieren, wenn die CPU überhitzt (Lüfter säubern!).
 Wenn das zu oft passiert, kann deine Platte einen Treffer bekommen. Dann hilft oft nur ein Low-Level-Format, das heißt deine Platte wird dann komplett mit Nullen beschrieben.
  Wenn du es genauer haben willst: Schau in andere Foren.
  Dort ist es gang und gebe, das man seine Hardware auflistet, wenn man ein Hardwareproblem hat (ist eigentlich logisch).

 Und die zwei Minuten mit der Bios-Battery (CMOS) könnten auch zu knapp werden, da es eine zeitlang dauert, bis die Kondensatoren leer sind. Besser: 5 Minuten


----------



## octo124 (14. September 2005)

Also was " Windows/System32/Config/System " mit nem Staubsauger zu tun haben soll, kann ich net so richtig nachvollziehn *gg*, wobei den elektronischen Bauteilen bei einer " zittrigen " Hand eh Druckluft besser helfen würde.

Obige Meldung in Verbindung mit chkdsk deutet auf irgendein Prob mit der Registry + beschädigte Dateisystem hin.
Hier was von MS dazu:

c:\windows\system32\config\system fehlerhaft oder beschädigt!
Q: Beim Start von Windows erscheint die Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei c:\windows\system32\config\system fehlerhaft oder beschädigt ist. Was kann ich machen, um Xp nicht neu installieren zu müssen ?

A: Diese Beschreibung bezieht sich auf den Artikel Q307545 von Microsoft

Diese Fehlermeldung tritt auf wenn die Registry beschädigt ist. Die Registry kann beim Herunterfahren des Systems beschädigt werden, falls der Schreibcache der Festplatte aktiviert ist, oder Xp beim Herunterfahren "abgewürgt" wird. Ein Teil der Registry befindet sich dann noch im Cache und wird nicht mehr auf die Platte zurückgeschrieben und geht damit verloren. Die Folge ist die genannte Fehlermeldung.

Zuerst wird von CD gebootet und im entsprechenden Menü "R" für die Wiederherstellungskonsole ausgewählt. Nach Anmeldung sind in der Konsole folgende Befehle einzugeben (das Verzeichnis in dem XP installiert ist, ist individuell anzupassen, z.B. C:\WINXP):

cd c:\windows
md tmp
copy c:\windows\system32\config\system c:\windows\tmp\system.bak
copy c:\windows\system32\config\software c:\windows\tmp\software.bak
copy c:\windows\system32\config\sam c:\windows\tmp\sam.bak
copy c:\windows\system32\config\security c:\windows\tmp\security.bak
copy c:\windows\system32\config\default c:\windows\tmp\default.bak

del c:\windows\system32\config\system
del c:\windows\system32\config\software
del c:\windows\system32\config\sam
del c:\windows\system32\config\security
del c:\windows\system32\config\default

copy c:\windows\repair\system c:\windows\system32\config\system
copy c:\windows\repair\software c:\windows\system32\config\software
copy c:\windows\repair\sam c:\windows\system32\config\sam
copy c:\windows\repair\security c:\windows\system32\config\security
copy c:\windows\repair\default c:\windows\system32\config\default

Mit diesen Befehlen wird ein Backup der defekten Registry im Verzeichnis tmp erstellt. Anschliessend wird eine gesicherte Registry (Setup-Zustand) zurückkopiert. Damit ist das System mit der gesicherten Notfall-Registry wieder bootbar. Nach einem Neustart, meldet man sich im abgesicherten Modus (FCool als Administrator an. Für den nächsten Schritt muss in den Ordneroptionen, Ansicht, geschützte Systemdateien ausblenden deaktiviert, Inhalte von Systemordnern anzeigen aktiviert und Alle Dateien und Ordner anzeigen aktiviert sein. Nun öffnet man mit dem Explorer den Ordner System Volume Information (Falls der Zugriff verweigert wird, muss die einfache Dateifreigabe in den Ordneroptionen deaktiviert werden, und dann in den Eigenschaften des Ordners den Ornder unter Sicherheit auf den aktuellen Benutzer übertragen). Dieser Ordner enthält mehrere _restore {GUID} (z.B. "_restore{87BD3667-3246-476B-923F-F86E30B3E7F8}) Ordner (Ansicht auf Details umschalten): Nun öffnet man einen Ordner der NICHT zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt erstellt worden ist, aber möglichst nahe am aktuellen Datum dran ist (Detail-Ansicht -> Datum). Der Ordner sollte mehrere Unterordner enthalten, die mit RP beginnen, dies sind die Wiederherstellungspunkte. In einem dieser Ordner öffnet man nun das Verzeichnis snapshot und kopiert die Dateien
_REGISTRY_USER_.DEFAULT
_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SECURITY
_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SOFTWARE
_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SYSTEM
_REGISTRY_MACHINE_SAM

in den C:\Windows\Tmp Ordner. Dies sind die Backup-Registry-Dateien. Da zum Starten bis jetzt die Registry-Dateien des Setups verwendet wurden, kennt XP keine Wiederherstellungspunkte. Deshalb war es nötig die Daten zu kopieren. Ausserdem ist der Ordner System Volume Information in der Wiederherstellungskonsole nicht verfügbar.

Im nächsten Teil wird die Registry ausgetauscht. Dazu wieder in die Wiederherstellungskonsole booten und folgende Befehle ausführen:

del c:\windows\system32\config\sam
del c:\windows\system32\config\security
del c:\windows\system32\config\software
del c:\windows\system32\config\default
del c:\windows\system32\config\system

copy c:\windows\tmp\_registry_machine_software c:\windows\system32\config\software
copy c:\windows\tmp\_registry_machine_system c:\windows\system32\config\system
copy c:\windows\tmp\_registry_machine_sam c:\windows\system32\config\sam
copy c:\windows\tmp\_registry_machine_security c:\windows\system32\config\security
copy c:\windows\tmp\_registry_user_.default c:\windows\system32\config\default

Nach einem Neustart kann das System nun zu einem früheren Punkt wiederhergestellt werden (Start, Programme, Zubehör, Systemprogramme, Systemwiederherstellung)


----------



## jaquline (14. September 2005)

was das mit dem staubsauger auf sich hat:
              ich hatte mal nen ähnliches Problem, und nach dem ich den Rechner via
              Staubsauger ausgesaugt hab, lief das Mistding wieder.


mfg Jaquline


----------



## monger (14. September 2005)

Ja, staubsaugen ist gut.
  Das löst oft die größten Probleme, auch wenn man das nicht glauben mag.
  Und solche Fehler können auch nur Effekte anderer Probleme sein.


----------



## zwergzwerg (17. September 2005)

Hallo!

Danke für eure Hilfestellungen! Ich *glaube* aber das Problem liegt daran:

Ich habe die defekte Festplatte (SP1614C) eingeschickt und eine neue zurückbekommen. Und die haben mir aber nicht dieselbe wieder geschickt, sondern eine neuere Festplatte (HD160JJ). Bei heise.de steht darüber ein Artikel, dass es bei bestimmten VIA-Southbridges und der Serial ATA 2-Schnittstelle zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommt. 

Liebe Grüße


----------

